# Zaconni Riviera Boiler Diameter



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Okay... So I'm thinking about building a frankenstein machine. I want to install a la pavoni boiler onto a zacconi riviera base. Does anyone have the exact measurements of the boiler hole in the Zacconi base. I know the La Pav is about 80mm (pre mill). Just wondering how far off the Zacconi is. Cheers Steve


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

@Batian ? 🔼


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> @Batian ? 🔼


 Not without taking one apart, and that is major surgery!

The contact at Zacconi is very helpful and could probably tell you very quickly in normal circumstances. Due to Covid19 and the factory being in Norther Italy, expect a delay.

http://www.zacconi.net/it/contatti.html


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Batian said:


> Not without taking one apart, and that is major surgery!
> 
> The contact at Zacconi is very helpful and could probably tell you very quickly in normal circumstances. Due to Covid19 and the factory being in Norther Italy, expect a delay.
> 
> http://www.zacconi.net/it/contatti.html


 Thank You @Batian. I've emailed them. If the diameter is close enough I'm going to give this a shot!


----------

